# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Hotel recommendations near JFK.

## sbhlvr

We may have to alter our departure city on the 30th. We are scheduled to go Bos-JFK -SXM. We may try to get Delta to let us skip the first leg and get on at JFK. We might need a reasonable decent hotel near the airport. Suggestions?

----------


## bkeats

There are plenty of chain hotels by the airport. I've never had reason to stay in them but I think that they will be like Marriot/Holiday Inn/Days Inn anywhere else. How long is your layover? Do you have time to go further away from JFK and still be able to get to your flight? More interesting places in Brooklyn that would be about 30-45 minutes from JFK for a morning flight. If you did that, you might have an opportunity to get a nice dinner and evening before the flight.

----------


## soyabeans

if you stay by JFK, and there are alot of hotels...treat yourself to a real Italian experience, *Don Peppi* a 10 minute ride from the airport is a must...it's a cash only place but it's worth going.
from Zagats ;top notch red sauce classics, there's "no atmosphere", "red or white" is the only wine choice, "yet this one is an esperience like no other" and it gets a 26 (excellent) for food ...enjoy

----------


## sbhlvr

> if you stay by JFK, and there are alot of hotels...treat yourself to a real Italian experience, *Don Peppi* a 10 minute ride from the airport is a must...it's a cash only place but it's worth going.
> from Zagats ;top notch red sauce classics, there's "no atmosphere", "red or white" is the only wine choice, "yet this one is an esperience like no other" and it gets a 26 (excellent) for food ...enjoy



Sounds yummy

Thanks for all the suggestions. We'd be coming from my parents in NJ.

----------


## patchdad

I've stayed at the Courtyard Marriott at JFK, it was as expected, clean, and with easy access from the Belt Parkway and to the airport.

----------

